# Tv lg lcd modelo 42lm6200uf



## nakasaky (Dic 30, 2015)

saludos a todos:
llego al taller tv lg con falla prende y apaga continuamente
hice varias mediciones P_ON, DIMER, BACKLIGH, la orden de P_ON se cancela con la falla
ya que al encender nuevamente aparece el logo, parecia un falso contacto
cheque cunectores,resolde algunos circuitosy la falla seguia
desconecte la tarjeta MAIN y la lleve a resoldar y la falla seguia
opte por cambiarla por otra MAIN igual fisicamente que tiene el mismo modelo de tarjeta
y al colocarla ya encendio bien sin apagarse, pero con la imagen de cabeza
estube observando que esta tarjeta pertenece a otro modelo 42L86700UA 
que pertenece a otro panel, trate de regresarla pero no tienen el modelo que necesito
y no me regresan el costo de esta, me dicen que necesito entrar al modo de servicio
y seleccionar el modo mirror imagen y hacerla rotar 180", no puedo entrar al modo de servicio
al oprimir menu en el teclado y menu en el control, aparece en pantalla los servicios de contratacion de smart
con una flecha que desplaza por toda la pantalla y no lo puedo sacar de esa funcion
si alguien me puede apoyar indicandone el proceso de entrar al modo de servicio y la secuencia
para hacerla girar los 180" se los agradeceria.
saludos desde México D.F. ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2015)

¿como se entra al modo servicio en ese modelo?


> Pulsar MENU en el mando mientras pulsamos MENU en la botonera del TV.


ese es el modo servicio en los antiguos tv trc ,para los nuevos
 LG se necesita un control remoto de servicio
que se compra ,pero hay una solución y no comprar el control
.
mira este video,y descargare los archivos que subió hace una hora el amigo Jefferson Dias







*bueno los re-subo aquí,porque son importantes y para que no se pierdan*



aqui esta el procedimiento,pero con el control de servicio 





y por ultimo buscar aquí el modo de servicio,si es que me equivoque con el modelo 
a partir de la pagina 14 están los lg,son mas o menos iguales,misma placa en distintos modelos

http://www.electronica-pt.com/service-mode

extras misma falla en sansung ,estos tv locos se ponen de cabeza 
https://www.google.com.br/search?cl...&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## nakasaky (Dic 30, 2015)

ok compañeros lo voy a intentar


----------



## nakasaky (Ene 5, 2016)

saludos compañeros del foro:
anteriormente les mencione del cambio de tarjeta de la MAIN por imagen intermitente
pero al ser de otro modelo, la imagen esta invertida y no la consigo del modelo original 
tengo que invertirla entrando al modo de servicio, ya consegui el control de LG para ajustes 
solo que no puedo entrar al modo servicio, ya que oprimo menu en teclado y menu en el control durante 10seg
y no pasa nada, 
si alguien me puede indicar los pasos de como entrar al modo de servicio con el control, se los agradeceria.
saludos desde México D.F. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2016)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/imagen-tv-esta-al-reves-131243/


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 6, 2016)




----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 6, 2016)

que no hay que apretar ninguna tecla del tv,
todo se hace desde el control remoto para ajustes lg 
no vale el control remoto del tv ,solo el control de servicio 
aquí ya explique como es el procedimiento sin el control remoto de servicio 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/tv-lg-lcd-modelo-42lm6200uf-prende-apaga-139516/
si no funciono pregunta alli 
algo asi 


			
				mi tv esta al reves dijo:
			
		

> --compañero,no me funciono el método que me sugeriste , pero ya tengo el control de servicio de la marca LG


en tonces yo o cualquier otro compañero del foro te dira algo asi


			
				lemur dijo:
			
		

> y no te dieron  el manual del control remoto





			
				otro-compañero dijo:
			
		

> lee el manual de servicio ,alli esta todo





			
				lemur dijo:
			
		

> toca la tecla servicio en el control de servicio para entrar en el service mode,





			
				lemur otra ves dijo:
			
		

> Para entrar al modo service no hay ninguna secuencia ni nada, solo se ingresa desde el control remoto de service, LG lo vende al control



luego entra otro compañero y te pregunta 
es este el control que tienes ?






otro dice 



			
				carioca dijo:
			
		

> amigos, um colega meu, trocou a placa principal de uma LG, comprou uma nova e não uma usada, a imagem ficou invertida, para deixar normal, é preciso ter o controle remoto de serviço LG, o da tv, não tem as teclas especiais, ele pagou 150 reais pelo controle.
> Outro detalhe, além do ajuste do "mirror", é preciso também configurar o tamanho da tela, pelo controle remoto, se a tv, é de 32, 40, 42..., ok?
> Um abraço, do Kaesar.



luego escribe otro compañero y te dice apretá la tecla verde o la otra etc,etc,etc


> el codigo de contraseña 0413 opción 5 (mirror mode) estaba en on y lo pase a off ,luego presionar OK y apagar TV




PD:
*en el otro hilo dije claramente que no funciona entrar al modo de servicio oprimiendo las teclas menú*



casi me olvido el trucho tambien funciona 










en este enlace estan las instrucciones del condenado control remoto y el password
http://docslide.us/documents/service-remote-control-lg-47lx9500-3dpdf.html


----------

